# google earth + multi touch macbook pro ou magic trackpad



## joncrasi (24 Mars 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Malheureusement Google Earth ne permet pas d'exploiter au mieux les dispositifs multi touch comme ceux présent sur les macbook pro et le magic trackpad.

Je suis donc à la recherche d'un plugin ou utilitaire permettant de les exploiter au mieux. Quelqu'un connait quelque chose ou serait capable de le réaliser ? Je pense que ça peut intéresser un certain nombre de personnes.

A voir si on peut bricoler quelque chose avec  bettertouchtool...

Ben il y a un forum pour parler de ça, ce qui est censé modifier, adapter des fonctions système, c'est dans "Customisation" qu'on en parle !


----------

